# port wine



## skor (Jun 4, 2012)

anyone have a good port wine recipe something simple?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 4, 2012)

I will typically just fortify to stop fermation to make my ports


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is a thread that discussing my process of making a port with plenty of dissenting opinions and inputs for you to consider.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/black-currant-port-30246/


----------

